# CCNA 640-802 passyear test



## cleedotcom (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi,

I'm going to take a CCNA exam. Kindly pls send me the passyear test such as testking or pass4sure. Appreciate if you could send it.


Thanks alot


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

What you are asking for it considered cheating and if caught you would lose your certifications.

Do yourself a favor and actually study the material so you actually know it and not just have the answers memorized.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

sent, make sure you you run the exe as an administrator. Oh ya ignore the formating warning.

Why the hell would somone just send you stuff, and cheating programs no less.

Go learn it like i did you cheating basterd.

CCNA is not even hard you dolt


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Obviously you missed the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct on your way in, we don't assist with these kinds of requests. 

Closed.


----------

